# Tankmates for Convicts



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

I have decided to get a pair of convicts for my 30 gallon. The tank is currently empty except for a kind of random grouping of a 4" channel catfish, 1 small tiger barb, 1 puffer fish, and a juvenile melanochromis auratus who is in there recovering after being attacked by one of his comrades. the auratus will eventually be moved back into my 75 gallon once his battle wounds heal.

Essentially what I am trying to figure out is which of the fish that are in there can I keep with the cons and which ones am i going to have to rehouse? also, if what other small fish could go along with the cons in the 30 gallon?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

is this a breeding pair?.....if so id say nothing will be able to be in with the cons....they get quite nasty while spawning and will kill other tankmates in a tank this small. *** got giant danios in with mine but having to replace them constantly i only keep these in my yank so either male or female doesnt get too beat up inbetween spawns.


----------



## mok3t (Nov 28, 2008)

I've got Congo tetras with my pair in the 35gal and they seem to ignore them most of the time. Sometimes the male will 'cannon ball' into the shoal, sending them scattering everywhere, which i think he does purely for fun. He doesn't attack them.

Everything else you have in there except maybe the catfish is gonna die unless you re home it


----------



## egarb2341 (Aug 30, 2009)

i have two female cons in my 55 gallon with a rainbow shark, two african cichlids, tetras, swordtails, rasboras, and platies. So you can put most anything with them and they will be fine. I had goldfish with them and guppies for a while, but I left the country for almost two months and my mom kind of killed them. But as for having a male and female con, I'm not so sure. They seem like they would territorial and aggressive at times but you should be ok as long as you have hardy fish with them or fish that are at least a little bit bigger than guppies lol.


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

*egarb2341* u have a 55G plenty more room than in a 30G....IMHO anything i try putting in the30G if its a breeding pair u will have problems.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Guess I need to start another sticky....

If you want to keep a "pair" of fish to breed and get fry, they need their own tank. No visitors, no tank mates.


----------



## CiChLiD LoVeR128 (Mar 22, 2006)

> egarb2341 u have a 55G plenty more room than in a 30G....IMHO anything i try putting in the30G if its a breeding pair u will have problems.


 :thumb: That and he/she has two females which is totally different then a spawning pair!



> i have two female cons in my 55 gallon





> If you want to keep a "pair" of fish to breed and get fry, they need their own tank. No visitors, no tank mates.


 :thumb:


----------



## JerseyGiant88 (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds good. i guess ill re-home the others and just keep the cons in there.


----------



## salukicichlids (Apr 16, 2009)

It okay probably don't want the channel cats anyway they get huge.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Are they albino channel cats? I know someone looking for albinos...


----------



## eddy (Jan 16, 2009)

The channel cat was going to eat those other fish eventually anyway.


----------



## YoungCrazyCatWoman (Mar 4, 2011)

mok3t said:


> I've got Congo tetras with my pair in the 35gal and they seem to ignore them most of the time. Sometimes the male will 'cannon ball' into the shoal, sending them scattering everywhere, which i think he does purely for fun. He doesn't attack them.
> 
> quote]
> 
> That's just hilarious lol :lol:


----------

